# What's your Mahler number?



## lehnert (Apr 12, 2016)

I've seen an interesting post about Beethoven, so I thought I'd make a similar one about Mahler.

Please order symphonies by Mahler in terms of of personal interest, musical appeal and emotional value. Whether you include Das Lied von der Erde (you could mark it L or 8.5 or something clever) and #10 (you can mark it 10 or 0) is _ad lib_.

My numbers:
Without #10 and Das Lied: 923864157
Including #10 and Das Lied: 9L2386104157

PS. I challenge someone to make a similar post about Haydn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

9,8,5,6,3,2,4,1,7, also omitting #10 and Das Lied.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

9, 4, 3, 8, 2, 10, 5, 1, 6, & 7, then Kindertotenlieder.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

283549761.+ Das Lied 
The first two standing firmly, others depending on the day/ mood


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Not including Song of ther Earth, Symphony 10 or Symphony 8 which I have not seriously listened to.

9,4,2,6,5,3,1,7


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

(I forgot to include my area code: 817).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Today's list = 956321874


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

L4962031758....................


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Dang, this is hard.

I don't _omit_ Das Lied, because it is always there and never going anywhere.
I will omit 10; while interesting, it just isn't Mahler.

O.K.

216593478

The die is cast.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've only listened to 5 and 8, and they blew me away. It's a big deal to devote some time to a Mahler symphony, can't wait to get through them all. In all honesty, I'm still digesting Beethoven's symphonies. The great thing about Classical music is that there is a lot to discover in even just one piece and many different performances to compare and contrast. It's exciting/a bit overwhelming, but I've gotten over the need to find the "right" set, and have learned to just like what I like and keep learning as I go.

***End Rant***


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

9265310l7814 ...........


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

8.5,9,8,6,5,2,7,4,3,1


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Call 911 - i have a Mahler attack... incidentally i only like 9 and 1


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll include the tenth, as the completed part would be a decent-length complete symphony for anyone else (I don't much care for the reconstructed version though), and Das Lied.

3210861759L4


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

First Division: 6, DL, 4, 9, 10, 5
Second Division: 8, 2, 1, 3, 7

Order within each division subject to change, but not by much.


----------



## Julius Seizure (Mar 28, 2017)

452186937 yess my favorite is 4th!!! I hate 9th no atonal!!! only romantic!! yayay!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

9,6,5,8,3,7,2,4,1


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Leaving out 10 and L:

257643981


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

7,9,6,3,1,2,5,4,8


----------



## Metronom (Apr 12, 2016)

3,6,9,L,2,1,7,5 (omitting 4, 8 and 10, as I've yet to have listened to them)


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

My Mahler phone number should be *(823) 957-4061*,

with 0 representing Cooke 10th.

Yeah, I am a fan of overblown Eighth and I rank Seventh much higher than Sixth. Still, someone should be able to answer the phone, right? :tiphat:



Pugg said:


> 283549761.+ Das Lied
> The first two standing firmly, others depending on the day/ mood


Kindred spirit! :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

It can differ very slightly, but generally the order would be: 238176495 (omitting 10 & DLvdE)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

7,1,3,2,4,Lied,9,6,10,5,8


----------

